# Bottom Cleaning Bit - safe use



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a requirement to clean up some slabs I have that are about 2' across. In the past I have used 3/4" straight bits and this has worked adequately however I have started to look at the bottom cleaning bits to see if they can make the work faster and cleaner. I am looking for peoples opinions that have used these bits. While I have been searching for them I came across this

Amazon.com: Magnate 2707 Surface Planning ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bits - 2-3/4" Cutting Diameter: Home Improvement

Its fairly large, has anyone ever used one of these 2 3/4" bits on their routers with a sled. Of course the bigger the bit, the bigger the safety issues.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pete,

I use the 1 1/2 magnate bit for flat stock, and I love it. Haven't tried that monster yet. The 1 1/2 bit leaves a great finish, and is a great bit for the $$. My real workhorse for the planing bits is the 1 1/4, these I use for turning square stock round.

I'm sure these bits were designed to be run in an ornamental mill, or other solid jig which can help control the router. If your sled is heavy duty, and you take very light cuts, you probably can control the bit safely. That being said, trust your gut. If you don't like it, don't do it.

My only concern with using a bit of that large of a diameter would be if your planing jig wasn't perfect, you might magnify any error and make deeper cuts at the outer edge of the bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I use one on the router table ( 2 1/2" diam.), see snapshot below, but I would suggest you use 1 1/4" bow bit, the bit will make it a bit easy-er on the router and because it has curve on the bit edge and it will not lift and rip the stock out..
I'm a cheap old SOB and I know I will not use it the many times, I got the big 2 1/2" bit from the site below for 16.oo bucks if I recall..


====



peterrum said:


> I have a requirement to clean up some slabs I have that are about 2' across. In the past I have used 3/4" straight bits and this has worked adequately however I have started to look at the bottom cleaning bits to see if they can make the work faster and cleaner. I am looking for peoples opinions that have used these bits. While I have been searching for them I came across this
> 
> Amazon.com: Magnate 2707 Surface Planning ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bits - 2-3/4" Cutting Diameter: Home Improvement
> 
> Its fairly large, has anyone ever used one of these 2 3/4" bits on their routers with a sled. Of course the bigger the bit, the bigger the safety issues.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

Kp I have to agree with you that if the jig isnt just perfect the large size bit might magnify any problem. Nice to hear that you are happy with the 1 1/2". That size is a little more reasonable for what I want to do. That big 2 3/4" would probably feel like a propeller on the end. 

And I see Bob has his big bit table mounted, better in the table for those big ones. I have a CMT bowl bit and haven't tried that yet for levelling slabs. You raise a good point that it might be a cleaner cut with the curve on it. It won't give me any more surface flattening area than I already get from a 3/4 or 1" straight bit though. 

I also thought about that drawer lock bit but didnt like the small amount of blade that would be used for bottoming, I would rather have the blade going right across the whole width to give me a faster/cleaner cut, I think. 

I think i will check out Ebay for the 1 1/2". 
Cheers


----------

